# Take a look



## Bellavue (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi all, 

My site will launch at the end of Januari, but untill that time there is a 
Sneak Preview to see. Don't forget to turn your speakers on LOL 
There is a very nice beat... 

Hope you like what you see. Please let me know what you think.

Kind regards,

Jean-Paul

The Link: 

*http://www.bellavue-photo.com*


----------



## adam2003w (Mar 29, 2004)

Awesome site. Looks great. Very artistic. Very clean beautiful look. Very high dollar brand. You're a good photographer.

Here are some tips to make your site better:

#1 your site spans a 900 pixel width. Over half of the web is still at 800 x 600 screen resolution which is actually more like 770 x 390. Half of your potential audience will be frustrated from all the scrolling.

#2 with your extensive use of frames (which is very advance and looks great) the search engines will have trouble crawling your site. This will help hinder new customers who you want to stumble on your site while searching google.

#3 if there is any sound, turn it off. For repeat viewers of your site this get's very annoying. I didn't hear any sound though.

Hope this helps.

Otherwise, I'm impressed.  Nice site.


----------



## markc (Mar 29, 2004)

It also doesn't work in Firebird.


----------

